# Brake Question - Power Drum Booster



## goatdriver66 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm looking to improve the braking performance of my '66 currently equipped with manual drums but I'm not yet ready to go with the power disc kit upgrade. As an interim solution I'm thinking of adding a power booster to the existing system. Does anyone have experience with this? Do I need to replace/upgrade the master cylinder as well? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

I did this as an interim for my 65. Then went on to change the front to discs as a separate project. Yes, you do change out the master cylinder to a dual master. You will get a proportioning valve with the kit, and will need to change out/modify the front brake lines as they feed this valve. Not a difficult project at all, and sure is a better braking system. I do suggest you get to the discs soon after, just for the improved braking.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Check with Inline tube The brake plumbing experts They have the best quality parts all made in the U S.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

goatdriver 66: you do not need to change out the master to a dual unit to simply upgrade to power drums. You just need the booster. If you eventually upgrade to power discs (I recommend stock GM '69-'72 A-body parts), you will indeed need the dual master and proportioning valve, as mentioned above. I have drum brakes on both my GTO's: the '65 is manual drums and the '67 is power drums. The braking performance of both cars is identical. The '65 takes a shade more "leg effort", but the stopping power and characteristics are the same. If I were you, I'd leave it alone unitil the disc upgrade.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

you do not need a proportioning valve if all you are doing is adding a booster, whether single or dual master cylinder. Of course, the master must be changed so it bolts to the booster.


----------

